# Water for bees



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm curious. Will bees drink water from a creek? Or is it too "fast moving" for them? I have my 2 hives nestled in around a creek, we actually have 2 running through our property and I thought this would be perfect for them. Recently we have had a lot of rain and I've got a bunch of my bees (maybe a dozen at a time) hanging out on my rug by my mud room door. I'm guessing they are drinking the water from it. I just found it a bit odd that they would go there when there are many more water sources out there. Any ideas?! 
Thanks!


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

bees get water from where ever it is convenient for them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes they do go to the creek for water.
We have rubber dishes here at home filled with stones and water. They like it much better now that moss has grown on the rocks.



 Al


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmmm ok. I wonder if I shouldn't put some water out by their hives for them then. They are literally 10ft or less away from a creek but it is kinda overgrown with weeds n what not now so I'm thinking maybe they don't like it so much? I don't mind them up drinking from my porch rug, but figure it would be nicer for them to have a better water source.  
Thanks for the input!


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

They just need to have water in a place where they don't drown or get swept away. Weeds don't sound so bad to me since they can crawl down them to the water and have something to hang on to. :shrug:


----------



## GeoCitizen (Feb 24, 2014)

Like us, bees need water to live and cool their hive. As one writer said, bees will find a water source and therein may lie a problem, especially if you're an urban beekeeper like me. You don't want bees visiting your neighbors swimming pool, pets water bowl or bird bath. Even with a water source your bees may prefer your neighbors, particularly if they already developed the habit. I have a bird bath filled with water and floating sticks to land upon, yet most of my bees prefer the ditch on the side of my house.

If you think Varroa Destructor is bad, try dealing with an irrational neighbor. Provide your bees with water!


----------

